# Nếu bạn là một "cú đêm" thì đừng bỏ qua những thực phẩm này để giúp đôi mắt luôn sáng khoẻ



## thuhoai (19/9/18)

Việc tiếp xúc nhiều với công nghệ như điện thoại di động, máy tính vào ban đêm sẽ khiến mắt rất dễ bị tổn thương. Dưới đây là những thực phẩm bổ ích giúp đôi mắt bạn sáng, khoẻ hơn.



































​_Nguồn: Kenh14_​


----------

